# Static electricity



## Woodsgood1974 (Jan 25, 2020)

So today I'm routing flutes on some MDF pedestal stands that I'm making and using my shop vac hooked up to a cyclone in a plastic bucket for dust extraction and the static charge is building up something awful all over the router hose and everything. Well I figure it's time to empty the bucket, so I take off the lid and it's only about a quarter the way filled with the very fine dust and on the way to the trash can I reached in the bucket and kinda stirred the dust just a little and POW!!! IT LIT ME UP. I mean I've been hit with 110v that wasn't that bad. I haven't used this kind of dust collection much and was wondering if anyone has any tips on how to cut down the static build up?


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

Grounding wire or strap will fix the problem.
We at work did alot of beadblasting in a cabinet and if you didnt wear the grounding bracelet you could see the sparks going from your body to the cabinet.


----------



## Woodsgood1974 (Jan 25, 2020)

Do I need to ground the metal shop vac or the plastic bucket?


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

If you're getting that kind of static charge, line the inside of the bucket with heavy foil and run a ground strap to either a cold water pipe or to a metal conduit, if you have that. In a pinch you could put a connector on the wire and attach it to a switch plate or outlet cover mounting screw. I do get buildup running the shop vac when picking up sawdust from my tools, but it isn't that bad.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I would look into getting an anti-static vacuum hose


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Static can build up several thousand volts. Is the plastic bucket sitting on a floor or is it on some sort of stand or wheels? First thing to try is simply setting the bucket on a concrete floor for example. If that doesn't work, I would try running some aluminum duct tape up the inside and down the outside of the bucket and across the bottom for better contact with the ground. The aluminum tape should be thin enough that you can put the lid over it without losing suction. If your bucket is on wheels or something, try hanging a bare wire so that it dangles to the ground. If your shop floor has some sort of flooring that is not a good insulator, you might need to find a good place to run a wire to ground it.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

WAYBACK machine working here, to the days on the electronics factory floor.

We used a bit of light chain dangling from our chairs to the ground. The floor wax was anti-static, we all wore smocks with stainless threads in them and had heel-cup static straps.

A bit of wire around the outside of the hose and a few turns inside the bucket to ground. Metal vacs are easier of course and 3 wire plugs.

Or you could just use a rod connected to ground to tap the vac before you grabbed it.

Static can be a billion volts. Lightning is just static!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow, Steve. That could be 20000 volts. You need to run a grounding wire along your hose to a good ground. All commercial dust collection systems have them to prevent explosions and fires in the dust collectors. At our wood plant at Steelcase, they even had a a fire with the grounded system ( some link failed).

I burn my saw dust and once I dumped the barrel on the fire that was already lit and I had a small explosion right in front of me!!

cheers, Jim


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

The dust deputy comes with some aluminum tape and instructions how to apply it to the cyclone. You are also instructed to run a wire from it to a washer that sits on the floor. Google "dust deputy grounding" for pictures and information.


----------



## Woodsgood1974 (Jan 25, 2020)

Thanks for the feed back everyone, I'm definitely going to try some of the ideas you all gave to make my system safer.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

https://www.oneida-air.com/blog/ultimate-dust-deputy-maintains-grounding-path


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I've had my Dust Deputy for a dog's age. The aluminum tape and instructions must be from a more recent vintage.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Do you remember when you could buy a grounding strap that attached to the bottom of your car so you didn't get a shock when you touched the door handle? Unless you are a zillion years old, you wouldn't know.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Guess I'm a zillion YO, too, lol. I remember those. Where I used to work, we had all the gear like tvrgeek was talking about.

@Jim Jakosh, was there any bark in the shavings when it went, "Woof"?


----------

